# Melter honey



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

We have breweries here that buy it.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have got a couple drums out of my c&b melter so far. The first ran 19% the second 17.5%. A few thoughts, our extracted honey ran mostly in the 16.5 range. Another is perhaps the pump on the output side runs more than the input? I don't know. Also we reduced the water pressure from 40 psi down to 20. The bottom of our capping tub would just be slightly moist.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

ya the out pump runs longer than the in pumps, even though I have two Vikings on the out. I might turn off the water for the first part of the morning as it usually takes til coffee to start cutting. I never really thought about this til now...hmmm. I ran another batch today, and its drier, under 19% so I think I will be able to find a buyer for it locally here.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

How much is black melter honey worth?


----------



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

The CHC has some information in regards to melter honey found here


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Ian I mix all my melter honey in with feed for my hogs and and beefers.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

MNbees said:


> How much is black melter honey worth?


I have been selling mine for 1.00 a lb. to a chicken hobbiest. I guess a guy could get more if he found a market for it.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Interesting interesting, thanks guys!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

If you have Amish around that bake bread, they give my buddy a good price for all his.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Barbecue plants buy melter honey.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the BBQ thought, too bad we dont have any close to us.

The Amish in my area like the price of melter honey but want the table grade honey for that price.


----------

